# Laptop screen split into 3 sections



## Zenzer (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the Toshiba Satellite C66OD-1GD

Never had this problem before but it started on Friday morning, pretty much just started and the only way I can fix this is just spam the reboot button multiple times and hope that it works.

I tried calling Toshiba about this but they wanted a lot of money, (£165)

This is my last resort to actually fix the problem, but hopefully someone can help me with this.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

if you hook it up to an external does it display correctly on it?. does movement of the screen make a differance? put some preasur on the outside of screen does it change the screen. could be the screen itself or possibly the cable.


----------



## Zenzer (Apr 29, 2013)

oscer1 said:


> Hi welcome to TSF
> 
> if you hook it up to an external does it display correctly on it?. does movement of the screen make a differance? put some preasur on the outside of screen does it change the screen. could be the screen itself or possibly the cable.


Haven't got a VGA cable yet to try out another screen. But when you say pressure on the outside of the screen what do you mean by that?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Squeeze the screen twist a little don't put a lot of preasure


----------

